# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Painted 16mm MDF as kitchen cupboards?

## KANDL

Hi, posted a thread earlier about getting some replacement doors for our kitchen.  Given cost of the quote now exploring other options.  One I'm considering is getting some 16mm MDF cut to size to replace kitchen cupboard doors and painting in high gloss enamel - does anyone have any comments / tips on whether this is a good / bad idea?   
Appreciate any experiences.   
Cheers, 
K

----------


## Vernonv

I reckon you will have issues with getting a smooth blemish free finish. It will be near impossible get a good finish with a brush, so spraying is the best option. 
If you spray it, you will need to do it in a dust (and bug) free location.  
You will also need to seal and sand smooth any cut edges, prior to painting.

----------


## KANDL

Thanks for the tips.

----------


## Bloss

They can work quite well, but spray as Vernon says and the MDF needs to be edge filled or you end up with a peculiar finish around the edges. Or you could edge trim with some timber. This is quite common in commercial fit-outs.

----------


## GraemeCook

We routinely use mdf for cupboard doors in rental units.Also use a router to cut in pseudo panel construction.   Two extra coats of undercoat on the end grain fills it easily - just paint the end grain, wait ten minutes, then rub it off with a clean rag - this forces the paint into the end grain. 
Agree spraying would look best but we always paint by brush.  Polyurethane or epoxy paints are the toughest - and kitchens take a lot of wear. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  Using a brush you can simply paint edges - spraying will leave a poor finish unless edge filled. Guess you could brush undercoat edges . . . :Smilie:

----------


## KANDL

Some really great suggestions and help there - thanks heaps.  I understand the undercoat idea for finishing the edges, but what is involved with edge filling generally?  A description would be helpful.   
My only dilemma at the moment is that was planning to get Bunnings to cut to size when I bought the MDF, but they won't cut under 300mm, which obviously doesn't help with drawer fronts (which are just under 200).   
What is the best method for cutting MDF myself? - no power saws at home, but would be happy to hire one for the job if that's the best idea... 
Thanks again for the replies - really just feeling my way here!

----------


## Bloss

> Some really great suggestions and help there - thanks heaps.  I understand the undercoat idea for finishing the edges, but what is involved with edge filling generally?  A description would be helpful.   
> My only dilemma at the moment is that was planning to get Bunnings to cut to size when I bought the MDF, but they won't cut under 300mm, which obviously doesn't help with drawer fronts (which are just under 200).   
> What is the best method for cutting MDF myself? - no power saws at home, but would be happy to hire one for the job if that's the best idea... 
> Thanks again for the replies - really just feeling my way here!

  There are various brands of filler - some actually say 'edge filler' and are for MDF and chipboard. Most are acrylic based (with gypsum or other fillers) with various polymers to make the filler sandable etc. Brand include Selleys http://www.selleys.com.au/Fillers/default.aspx  and others. 
Cutting MDF at home for this purposes with no power tools is really not practical - even hiring. Could be done with a hire saw, but this requires accuracy and IMO not a good option (you need a way to clamp and hold the MDF not just cut it) - likely to give an unsatisfactory result. Best to see if you can source from a supplier who will cut to size. 
Just re-read your initial post - are you sure it would not be easier and cheaper to simply buy replacement doors and drawer fronts? Sounds as though you have standard modular (based on 600mm) kitchen and doors for these are widely available in many sizes and very cheap - in painted, laminated, vinyl wrapped and so on. Often already fitted with hinges to clip straight on (have you thought about the hinges? They can be tricky to mark out, drill and install for a DIYer). 
You might also think about simply refurbishing the existing doors and drawer fronts. If laminate they can be painted or re-laminated, if timber they can be sanded back and painted, if they are just loose etc then get new hinges of the same type, and so on. I'd be doing some more research before jumping into DIYing.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## KANDL

Thanks Bloss - for the explanation and your very sensible alternative suggestions.   
Have really been exploring all options - this MDF idea just being one - have also had a few kitchen companies through as well as looking at sourcing pre-made doors etc and DIY-ing on the installation.  Problem is that the cupboards aren't standard sizes - of 25 doors there's not one set of repeated measurement - grrrr.   :Smilie:   
Had a promising visit from a kitchen company this afternoon - planning a separate post to see if anyone's dealt with them to get a gauge of their repuation and quality.   
Will keep doing my research - learning lots along the way too which is always a good thing!   
Thanks again.

----------


## Sybarite

Varying sizes should not be a problem for pre-made doors. 
There are plenty of cut-to-size businesses who will provide you with MRMDF doors cut to size and drilled for hinges if you can give them the centres and hinge spec.
Most of them will even provide a satin coated MRMDF ready for painting although the edges might still need sealing). 
If you are capable of generating a specification document then you might be able to go directly to the manufacturer.  
The doors can then be taken to a third party cabinet painter or you can paint them yourself. 
Cheers, 
Earl

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  although not sure about agreeing with a 'sybarite' .  .  .  but I guess we all are really so a refreshingly honest pseudonym.  :Biggrin:  
If you are removing and re-fitting that can get you some good DIY experience, save you some money and give the right professional finish too.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## GraemeCook

Syberites advice is excellent.  As the economy turns down even more companies should be looking for your work. 
It is up to you to measure everything very accurately, or they will come and measure and charge you for the time.  a 2mm error in door width might mean the door won't close, or there is a very visible gap.We once had a unit with different height kickboards in the kitchen - it looked amateurish.  We just replaced the doors so that the new door bottoms were all the same height from floor and the cupboards looked much better.
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## aspectdisplays

I'll cut them for you no problem in MDF or if you like white melamine velvet or any pre laminated board. Have a 3.8m panel saw at work.
I have painted heaps of MDF and as mentioned as long as you seal the edges and then sand them up nice the end finish can be very acceptable. You can always send them off for 2 pack paint finish but it does get expensive at $90-$120 sqm.

----------

